# Odd eyed hamster Bay Area



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I went looking for a dog and saw this girly. I figured I spread the word for her to get a good home! https://adopt.hssvmil.org/animal/an...gionID=-1&tpage=1&searchType=4&animalid=60036


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

aww so cute!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Right? I have never seen one before.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

me ether but soo cute!


----------

